# Hoyt Vantage LTD



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

I just ordered a new Hoyt Vantage LTD! That's the good news, the bad news is that it will take about 6 weeks to arrive.  
It should be here just in time for Field Archery. 

Happy Trails
Keith


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Keith, I'd be real curious how you like it. I have a Vantage X8 with Cam 1/2+ and I go hot and cold with it.


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

*x8 versus vantage ltd*

Ak russ i had a vantage x8 last year and was hot and cold just like you said.one day tack driver next day ready to give it away do to fustration.i also tried the 65% module with no improvement so i sold it and purchased a vantage ltd and love it as much as my 2006 protect xl with wheel and half.the draw is so smooth and easy at 70# i wish i would have ordered 80# limbs


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Dammit! you guys are going to have to stop this. I had already decided that I wasn't going to buy one.....ukey:ukey:


----------



## Kills Shills (Feb 8, 2010)

that has to be THE finger shooters compound and it doesnt have too much competition. I would like to see that bow with cam 1/2 +s


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> Dammit! you guys are going to have to stop this. I had already decided that I wasn't going to buy one.....ukey:ukey:


Did you buy the TV instead?? If not it looks like the decision has been made for you. You have to keep up. HA HA!


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Unclegus said:


> Dammit! you guys are going to have to stop this. I had already decided that I wasn't going to buy one.....ukey:ukey:


Im thinking about getting one also


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Old Sarge said:


> Did you buy the TV instead?? If not it looks like the decision has been made for you. You have to keep up. HA HA!


sometimes I think I'm closer to start muskie fishing again than I am to buying a new bow. I just can't get my head right anymore.....


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Vantage Limited*

You can get the bow with cam and 1/2 through the custom shop if you want cams.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

How much difference in performance would you get with the cam and 1/2 over the accuwheels? I presently shoot a 2002 ProTec with the 3000XT limbs and CommandCams+. Other than a longer ATA would there be all that much difference

Tom


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

tguil, the Vantage series is well on it's way to be a parallel limb system and it feels really different at the shot. Cams also feel quite a bit different than wheels as you must know if you're shooting CC+ cams. In comparison, I think the C 1/2 + is smoother to pull and shoots a little faster.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

AKRuss, 

Yep, I guess I know about cams. I had one of Hoyt's first cam bows back in the early '80's and went from that bow to a ProHunter. Now that is a difference. OK, about parallel limbs. In your opinion, what difference do they make? I've read some of the hype about them.

What I am really looking for is a flat shooting finger bow for hunting. I do OK with my 2002 ProTec but the longer ATA of the LTD might allow me a bit better finger release. I have a 32 inch draw length and have managed the 41 ATA draw length on most of my hunting bows.

Recently I have been bothered some with "archer's" elbow. I sort of "overdid" getting ready for the last hunting season. Would I be less likely to have this happen again with the Vantage LTD?

I've hunted with both a ProHunter and a ProVantage Hunter. Both are darn long bows, but I found them to be OK in the field.

Tom


----------

